# ليه القرد نشيط



## كريم البنا (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*فكر العلماء كثيراً وفكروا..ليش القرد يأكل موز !


وليش القرد دائماًً نشيط؟؟!! ولا يجلس بالأرض,بس ينقز من شجرة إلى أخرى؟؟!!


أجروا التجربة تلو الأخرى على القرد و موزه...إلى أن توصلوا إلى حقائق عجيبة عن الموز...


حسد العلماء القرد,, وجربوا الموز على الإنسان...وكان العجب العجاب... فوجدوا:---


أنّ يحتوي الموز على ثلاثة سكريات طبيعية - سكروز وسكر الفواكه والجلوكوز، مع الألياف بالطبع، يمنحنا الموز دفعة كبيرة وثابتة وفورية من الطاقة. حيث أثبت بحث علمي بأن موزتان فقط يمكنهما أن يزودان طاقة كافية للقيام بتمرين رياضي لمدة 90 دقيقة. فلا عجب أن يكون الموز الفاكهة الأولى للرياضيين البارزين. ولكن الطاقة ليست هي كل ما يقدمه الموز، فالموز يمنحنا النشاط والصحة. ويساعدنا على التغلب على عدد كبير من الأمراض لذلك يجب إضافته دائما.



الكآبة:

وفقاً لدراسة جديدة، على أشخاص مصابين بالكآبة، شعر الكثيرون بالتحسن بعد تناولهم الموز، حيث يحتوي الموز على ترايبتوفان، نوع من البروتين الذي يحوله الجسم إلى سيروتنيوم، الذي يمنح الجسم الراحة والاسترخاء، ويحسن المزاج، ويجعلك تشعر بالسعادة.


فقر الدم:

يحتوي الموز على مستويات عالية من الحديد، كما يقوم الموز بتحفيز إنتاج الهيوغلوبين في الدم وكذلك يساعد على علاج فقر الدم.



ضغط الدمّ:

هذه الفاكهة الاستوائية الفريدة عالية جداً بالبوتاسيوم ولكنه منخفض بالملح، مما يجعله مثالي لمكافحة ضغط الدم.



تحفيز قدرة الدماغ:

في دراسة شملت 200 طالب، تم إعطائهم الموز في وجبة الإفطار، والفسحة، والغداء، لتحفيز قدرة الدماغ. فأثبتت الدراسة بأن الفاكهة الغنية بالبوتاسيوم، تقوم بتحفيز القدرة الدماغية عند الطلاب للتعلم أكثر.



الإمساك:

يحتوي الموز على مستوى عالي من الألياف، لذلك فأن إدخاله في الحمية الغذائية يساعد على إعادة عمل الأمعاء الطبيعي، كما يساعد على التغلب على المشكلة دون اللجوء إلى أدوية مسهلة.



الحموضة المعوية:

للموز تأثير طبيعي معدّل للحموضة في الجسم، وينصح بتناول الموز للتخلص من الحموضة.



غثيان الصباح:

خبر سار للحوامل، لا غثيان في الصباح مع الموز، يعمل الموز على تهدئة المعدة، وبث السرور في الجسم، كما يغذي الطفل.



عضات البعوض:

قبل أن تفكري في الكريمات والمراهم، هناك طريق أسهل وأفضل، افركي عضات البعوضة بالجلدة الداخلة البيضاء للموزـ التي تعمل على تخفيف التورم والاحمرار.



الأعصاب:

لأن الموز غني بفيتامينات مجموعة ب التي تساعد على تهدئة النظام العصبيَ



زيادة الوزن والعمل:

وجدت دراسات قام بها معهد علم النفس في النمسا بأن ضغط العمل يؤدي إلى التهام أطعمة مهدئة مثل الشوكولا ورقائق البطاطس. حيث وجدت بأن سبب بدانة أكثر من 5,000 موظف كانت على الأرجح بسبب ضغط العمل. ولتفادي شهوة تناول الطعام ، نحتاج للسيطرة على مستويات السكر في الدم عن طريق تناول وجبات خفيفة عالية بالكربوهيدرات والفيتامينات المغذية، كل ساعتان، فكان الموز الفاكهة الأكثر ملائمة لمنع البدانة.



قرحة المعدة:

يستخدم الموز لعلاج الاضطرابات المعوية بسبب قوامه الناعم. ويعتبر الموز الفاكهة النيئة الوحيدة التي يمكن أن تؤكل دون ضِيق في الحالات المرضية. حيث يحيد حموضة المعدة ويخفف التهاب بطانة المعدة.



السيطرة على درجة الحرارة:

تعتقد العديد من الثقافات بأن الموز يستطيع

خفض درجة حرارة الجسم الطبيعية، والعاطفية للأمهات الحوامل. وفي تايلاند، تأكل النساء الحوامل الموز لضمان ولادة الطفل في درجة حرارة معتدلة.


الإضرابات العاطفية الموسمية (الحزن):

يساعد الموز على التخفيف من أعراض الاضطرابات العاطفية الموسمية بسبب توفر مادة التربوتوفان به.



التدخين:

يمكن أن يساعد الموز الأشخاص الذين يحاولون الإقلاع عن التدخين. لاحتوائه على فيتامينات ب 6, وب 12، بالإضافة إلى البوتاسيوم، والمغنيسيوم، كما يساعد الجسم على التعافي من تأثيرات انسحاب النيكوتين



الإجهاد:

البوتاسيوم معدن حيوي، يساعد على جعل نبض القلب متوازناً، ويحفز إرسال الأكسجين إلى الدماغ كما ينظم توازن الماء في الجسم. عندما نكون مرهقين، فإن مستوى الأيض يرتفع، مما يخفض مستويات البوتاسيوم. ويمكن إعادة توازن الجسم بتناول الموز الغني بالبوتاسيوم.


الدورة الشهرية:

انسى الحبوب المهدئة، وتناولي الموز قبل وخلال الدورة الشهرية، لأنه يعمل على تنظيم مستويات الجلوكوز في الدم، الأمر الذي يحسن المزاج و يمدك فيتامين ب6 ويهدئ الألم.


السكتات:

وفقاً لبحث في 'مجلة نيوإنجلند الطبية، 'فإن تناول الموز كجزء من حمية منتظمة يمكن أن يقلل خطر الموت بالسكتة بنسبة 40%.

وهكذا فالموز غذاء كامل متكامل، وعند مقارنته بالتفاح، فالموز يحتوي على 4 مرات أكثر بروتين، ومرتان أكثر كربوهيدرات، و3 مرات أكثر فسفور، وخمس مرات أكثر فيتامين أ وحديد، ومرتان أكثر فيتامينات، ومعادن، كما أنه غني بالبوتاسيوم. لذلك فقد يكون الوقت لاستبدال المثل القائل: تفاحة في اليوم تبعدك عن الطبيب، إلى موزة في اليوم وصحة على الدوم.


والله ما نلوم القرد لما تكون حياته كلها موز في موز...

ودمتم بصحة وعافية....
منقووول​*


----------



## جيلان (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*طريقة تقديم الموضوع تحفة بصراحة وخصوصا المقدمة
ناكل موز ونجرب بس الشجر عليك بقى  هههههههههه*


----------



## كريم البنا (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*أختى / جيلان 
شكرا على مرورك 
أكل الموز عليكى
والشجر على 
بس مين اللى هدفع الفلوس
هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع حلو اوووووووووووووووووووووووى
كل دى فوايد للموز
ميرسى على المعلومات المفيده​


----------



## mero_engel (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*ياااااااه كل دا من الموز *
*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## جيلان (9 نوفمبر 2008)

كريم البنا قال:


> *أختى / جيلان
> شكرا على مرورك
> أكل الموز عليكى
> والشجر على
> ...



*مافيش مشكلة نشوف حد يعزمنا احنا الاتنين
ومتقليش مين الى هيدفع :11azy:*


----------



## sony_33 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا سداد يا اختى  والعزومة دى عندى بس انتم قللنا  بس مكان الجبلاية 
 وانا بقى اجى احدفلكم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (9 نوفمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *انا سداد يا اختى  والعزومة دى عندى بس انتم قللنا  بس مكان الجبلاية
> وانا بقى اجى احدفلكم
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​



*يابنى بطل الهباب الى بتشربه ده
فى حد ينسى بيته:t30:*


----------



## كريم البنا (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*شوفوا يا حبايبى 
أنا لما لقيت ردودكم الجميلة دى إتكسفت وقلت فى نفسى 
إزاى أقول إن الموز حلو ومقدمهوش وجبت لكم وموز يكفى المنتدى والمنتديات جيراننا
وكمان فى مفاجئة تعرفوا إية معاه القرد كمان علشان تعرفوا إنى بحبكم خالص*


----------



## sony_33 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
  يالة علشان متقوليش حرمينك من حاجة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## كريم البنا (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*يا عم هو أنت جبت حاجة
مش تحمد ربنا إنى جبت لك صاحبك مع الموز
أنت تاكل وأنت ساكت*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرررررررررررررررسى على المعلومات الجامدة دى وكمان على المووووووووووووووووز ده كله
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## sony_33 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

كريم البنا قال:


> *يا عم هو أنت جبت حاجة
> مش تحمد ربنا إنى جبت لك صاحبك مع الموز
> أنت تاكل وأنت ساكت*​


 *والله انت الى مهتم بالموضوع دة مش انا  ويمكن صديق عزيز عليك
  وحبيت اننا نشارك زكراة معاك
ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (9 نوفمبر 2008)

كريم البنا قال:


> *شوفوا يا حبايبى
> أنا لما لقيت ردودكم الجميلة دى إتكسفت وقلت فى نفسى
> إزاى أقول إن الموز حلو ومقدمهوش وجبت لكم وموز يكفى المنتدى والمنتديات جيراننا
> وكمان فى مفاجئة تعرفوا إية معاه القرد كمان علشان تعرفوا إنى بحبكم خالص*





sony_33 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يالة علشان متقوليش حرمينك من حاجة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​



*ايه يا عم انت جايبلنا موز وقرد ياكله
يلا يا سونى مشى صحابك من الموز عشن ناكل بمزاج*


----------



## كريم البنا (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*يلا يا سيدى هو إحنا مش إخوات وصحابك زى صحابى
أنا متشكر جدا علشان خلتونى أضحك 
صدقونى أنا مش فاكر أخر مرة ضحكت فيها
أنا عايش برا مصر وهنا مفيش حاجة شاغلة الناس غير الشغل
14 سنة مش لاقى حد أكلمة نضحك سوا ولا نبكى سوا
يمكن الرد حزاينى شوية بس مش عارف أنا لية كتبتة*​


----------



## sony_33 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*يا ختى كميلة انتم الاتنين





هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## كريم البنا (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*الحق يا سونى
صاحبك فلسع مع واحدة وسابك
ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (9 نوفمبر 2008)

كريم البنا قال:


> *يلا يا سيدى هو إحنا مش إخوات وصحابك زى صحابى
> أنا متشكر جدا علشان خلتونى أضحك
> صدقونى أنا مش فاكر أخر مرة ضحكت فيها
> أنا عايش برا مصر وهنا مفيش حاجة شاغلة الناس غير الشغل
> ...



*ممممممممممم
شكلك فى انجلترا يا واد انت
يلا اى خودمة
ابقى تعالى كل يوم
بس كله بحسابه 
احنا مبنعملش حاجة لوجه الله*


----------



## جيلان (9 نوفمبر 2008)

كريم البنا قال:


> *الحق يا سونى
> صاحبك فلسع مع واحدة وسابك
> ههههههههههههه*​



*لا سونى يعرف البت مش الواد:crazy_pil*


----------



## كريم البنا (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*أنا يا ستى فى بلد عربى 
وكفاية كدة علشان علشان الأمن والمشاركات اللى بكتبها ممنوعه عندنا
وأنا أشكرك جدا واللى أنت عايزاه أنا حاضر
طالما مفيش حاجة ببلاش 
بقى أنا زهقان من الشغل والدنيا كلها وأنت جاية بتعملى معايا صفقات 
أروح لمين وأقول يا مين 
عايز حد أصاحبة بدون طلبات يا خلق هوووووووووووووو​*


----------



## sony_33 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*يا عمى احنا يهمنا صداقتك  
 اتفضل بقى فى الدور





هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## كريم البنا (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*سونى 
دى صورة جميلة قوى جبتها منين دى 
هو دا الكوافير اللى على الناصية عنديكو
بع إذنك هاحفظها عندى بالجهاز*


----------



## وليم تل (10 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا كريم البنا
على المعلومات الرائعة
مودتى​


----------



## sameh7610 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسى اوووى يا باشا على الموضوع​*


----------



## viviane tarek (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*اية يا جماعة الروح الجميلة دى البنكم
انا عن نفسى بحب الموز جدا" جدا" من صغرى
دنا مرة كنت فى سنة تلتة ابتدائى
 اكلت حوالى 10 كيلو موز فى يوم واحد
محدش يدحك
هههههههههههههههه
اهو بان انة مفيد 
لازم اقول لماما الكلام دة علشان كل فترة تعد تفتكر وتتحك عليا
شكرا" على فوايد الموز
والحمد للله انى بحبة بدون ما اعرف
ههههههههه *​


----------



## كريم البنا (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*اختى فيفيان 
أولا شكرا لمرورك 
وبعد ماكلتى 10 كيلوا موز بقيتى نشيطه ولا لا
يعنى متفتكريش كمان إنك طلعتى فوق شجرة ولا حتى نخلة
حاولى تفتكرى​*


----------



## sony_33 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

كريم البنا قال:


> *سونى
> دى صورة جميلة قوى جبتها منين دى
> هو دا الكوافير اللى على الناصية عنديكو
> بع إذنك هاحفظها عندى بالجهاز*


 *لية هى بتفكرك بحاجة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## كريم البنا (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*فينك من يومين 
وحشتنى​*


----------



## sony_33 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*وانت  صدقنى اكتر*​


----------



## جيلان (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*هتحبوا فى بعض فى الموضوع ولا ايه 
الله :11azy:*
*انا مبحبش التسامح ده
اتعاركوا بقى يلا*


----------



## sony_33 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 انتى الى جابك هنا دلوقتى طب احنا بنلطف الجو
 شغل قرود بقى
ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## سيزار (12 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ليه القرد نشيط سؤال وجيه ... طيب نسأل حد تانى


----------



## جيلان (12 نوفمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انتى الى جابك هنا دلوقتى طب احنا بنلطف الجو
> شغل قرود بقى
> ههههههههههههههههههههه*​



*قرووووووووووود
قلتش حاجة انا 30:*


----------



## sony_33 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
 الموضوع دة بصراحة كان ناقصة شوية فول سودانى وكام قرد وقفصين وكنا قعدنا نتفرج عليكو
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## كريم البنا (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*يا اخواننا أنا مقصدتش حاجة بقول انى الصورة جميلة 
وماقلتش يا سونى أنها بتفكرنى بيك فى أول يوم دخلت المدرسة 
وانت عند الكوافير 
وبعدين سيبونى أصلى متابع موضوع مهم فى منتدى تانى​*


----------



## كريم البنا (12 نوفمبر 2008)

سيزار قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ليه القرد نشيط سؤال وجيه ... طيب نسأل حد تانى



*شكرا على مرورك
بس قولى نسأل مين والقرود قاعدة تتنطط​*


----------



## sony_33 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*اكيد مش حنسال حد غريب
 ارجو سؤال صاحب الموضوع
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## كريم البنا (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*الله يسامحك شتت أفكارى وطيرت الموضوع اللى متابعة
روح دور على ( ميمونة ) يا (ميمون ) وإبعد عنى
وبعدين حطيت لك جبل موز لحقت تخلصة وجاى وراى تتنطط​*


----------



## سيزار (13 نوفمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *اكيد مش حنسال حد غريب
> ارجو سؤال صاحب الموضوع
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​



***************


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ياشقى ياسونى .. شقى انت هههههههههههه​


----------

